# brauche Empfehlung für 240mm WaKü



## Hunting_Nergal (18. Juni 2016)

*brauche Empfehlung für 240mm WaKü*

Hi Leute,
Da meine Lebensgefgährtin einen Gaming PC gestartet hat, und der Katana3 m.E.  ne Gurke ist, wollte ich ihr meinen Shadowrock Topflow vermachen, Dieser hat 160W TDP.
Nun zu meinem Anliegen; ich habe einen recht hitzigen i7 4790K, der bis auf sync all Cores (Boost 4,4 auf allen Kernen) @stock läuft, 31° im idle hat, prime aber quasi nicht betreibbar ist, und er bei skyrim bereits 60° rauswirft, was er bei Aufbau/Strategiespielen machen wird will ich fast nicht wissen.
(vcore im Boost 1,156V)
Ich habe im Dach des Gehäuses die Möglichkeit, einen 240 Radi unterzubringen und wollte das nutzen. Hab bereits gutes über die Enermax und die Arctic liquid freezer 240 gehört/gelesen. Da die Arctic 70€ kostet und ich preislich auch bis 150€ mitgehen würde, wollte ich wissen, ob das ohne custom auch noch besser geht, bzw was das beste im Bereich 240er AiO ist bezüglich Kühlleistung ist, ohne dass mein Tower gleich nach Flughafen klingt
Liebe Grüße


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: brauche Empfehlung für 240mm WaKü*

Bei einer AiO solltest du die Lüfter tauschen, deshalb kannst du die Liquid Freezer ruhig nehmen mit 2xBequiet Silent Wings 120mm.


----------



## BeaverCheese (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: brauche Empfehlung für 240mm WaKü*

Hi.

Enermax Liqtech 240.
Kühlt meinen 6700k bei 4,5 Ghz absolut leise bei 1.000 Lüfterumdrehungen.
Klare Empfehlung!


----------

